

The Quantum Truth Seeker - dnetesn
http://fqxi.org/community/articles/display/193

======
walterbell
> _" Emerson’s main motivation lies in the philosophical questions of how to
> best understand the quantum world. "Most physicists long ago abandoned ship
> on the idea of an objective reality," he says: most follow in the footsteps
> of the famous Niels Bohr, who argued that the quantum world reveals there is
> no pure reality that exists independent of our observations. "But it became
> clear to me early on that many of them did so for what are probably bad
> reasons, others because they just like the idea of the world being
> inexplicable and still others just because Niels Bohr told them they had
> to," says Emerson."_

Is this motivation shared by others? More detail would help.

------
Xcelerate
Cool aside: I was reading the article, and when I saw the picture, I was like
"Hey! I've met that guy!" I talked to Joachim Nsofini at the American
Conference on Neutron Scattering this past year. I actually took some notes on
what he said, because I found it so fascinating. He was telling me his work
was to make the test setup as vibration proof as possible and that there were
multiple levels of design that would cancel out any movement.

If you notice in the photo, the label on the box says "Do not touch! (Don't
even look at it very hard)".

